# Yay Agility! :)



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, what an excellent weekend! very proud of you AND your girls!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! Agility is so much fun!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Wonderful!!!!

You are a good handler to stop and make it fun again for Aubrie. Perhaps Layla is helping there too. I know my agility dog runs better when I have other dogs in class to handle. I little rivalry maybe?

I am so glad you had a blast, and did so well! Congrats.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - congratulations !! Un-retiring a dog is awesome, isn't it?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay for you! I know my dogs get more hyped when I am running them a the same class/trial. A little rivalry is a good thing! Pictures???


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Wonderful!!!!
> 
> You are a good handler to stop and make it fun again for Aubrie. Perhaps Layla is helping there too. I know my agility dog runs better when I have other dogs in class to handle. I little rivalry maybe?
> 
> I am so glad you had a blast, and did so well! Congrats.


Layla has helped so much. With my confidence and the way I handle and everything. And Aubrie has taught me patience more than anything! Yes, and we do use the rivalry to our advantage. If Aubrie refuses too many obstacles during class, I have someone hold Aubrie and run and get Layla. Aubrie's a different dog after watching me run with Layla girl!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you so much, everyone! Here's the link to the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imkv6jLOOMw


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Wow - congratulations !! Un-retiring a dog is awesome, isn't it?


You are so right. I get such a rush running Layla, but running Aubrie makes me more happy than just about anything. I feel so privileged that she is running to please ME as it has taken a lot of effort to put value to running agility!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I cheated, I already watched the video!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ Heehee. Yep I saw that! And thanks for the comment. Jumping into my arms is one of Lay's signature moves


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> ^^ Heehee. Yep I saw that! And thanks for the comment. Jumping into my arms is one of Lay's signature moves


Love it! :


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Very nice job, looks like a lot of fun in the ring..


----------

